# microliathasis of testes



## dabulls100 (May 22, 2009)

can anyone help with a code for this-i found ureteral , urethral,bladder, kidney calculus but not microliathasis (spelling?) of testes. thanks


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 23, 2009)

*microlithiasis*

There is no specific icd for microlithiasis for testes, we can bill this as 608.89.

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------

